# Trialen



## Cube Rider (2. Mai 2003)

Hi Leute

Wie lange trialt ihr schon? Und was habt ihr in der Zeit schon gelernt?  

Ich freu mich über jede Antwort!


----------



## tommytrialer (2. Mai 2003)

also ich fahr schon seit 1992 und bin  18 jahre alt.
da ich schon so ewig lange fahr hab ich im prinzip alle techniken von grund auf gelernt. es gibt eigentlich keine technik die ich ned schonmal ausprobiert habe

aber zu diesem thema gibts auch schon einen thread

gruß thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube Rider (2. Mai 2003)

Was ist deiner Meinung nach die schwierigste Technik?


----------



## aramis (2. Mai 2003)

Mit verschlossenen Augen und gekreuzten Armen auf dem Vorderrad hüpfen, dabei mit einem Fuß das Hinterrad drehen und mit den Bremsen Axel F. quietschen!!!


----------



## King Loui (2. Mai 2003)

lol


----------



## Kohlwheelz (2. Mai 2003)

Ich würde eher sagen der Doublebackfliptabletoonefootcancantofrontflip backwheelhop drop!


----------



## billi (2. Mai 2003)

ach der ist doch nicht annähernd so schwer wie der
"onehanded-nosegrind-indy-to-suicide-doublebarspin-frontflip-to-nohand-tailwip-headsmash"


----------



## konrad (2. Mai 2003)

paahhh!das is doch alles kalter kaffee!zum warm machenhab ich heute erst mal nen doublebacklipp-to indianair-to-nohandedtripplecrankflip-withduoblebarspin-to-suicide-supermansseatgrap-to-kissofdeath-tabletopcancan-to-faky-to-manuel...und nicht zu vergessen:beethovens 9.(bassstimmen mit der hinterradbremse und picolo mit der vorderradbremse!)
und zum abschluss nen piorette...

UND DAS ALLES ÜBER NE PARKBANK!


----------



## saya-jin (2. Mai 2003)

ich triale seit fast 2 jahren und werd bald 20
und die oben genannten tricks kann ich mit zwangsjacke besoffen augen zu während ich mir nen bier auf mach und es vor der landung austrink
 




hihi


----------



## aramis (2. Mai 2003)

Zwangsjacke ist gut 
Musst aber gleichzeitig noch so einen Würfel lösen:


----------



## King Loui (2. Mai 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (2. Mai 2003)

Habt ihr einen in der Krone?


----------



## Adonai (2. Mai 2003)

ich bin jetzt 15 triale seit 2 jahren aber erst seit nem halben jahr mit nem trialrahmen     und ich kann so... alter da war doch erst letztens was meine güte geh auf suchen 


achja wenn man dann so mit der zwangsjacke grade so ... nech ja aufjedenfall muss man dann ja das bier mit der nase aufmachen und den würfel mit dem mund drehen


----------



## saya-jin (2. Mai 2003)

ich kann mit den ohren wackel und damit dann den würfel lösen
(dumboohren)


----------



## tommytrialer (2. Mai 2003)

um hier mal wieder ein bißchen ernst reinzubringen.

kommt drauf an wie du geistlich drauf bist bzw mental fit.
ich find die geländertechniken, im prinzip keine technik, aber halt einfach übe rgeländer fahren übel weil man sich bös verletzten kann.

aber jede technik kann schwer sein. ich fahr jetzt seit wie gesagt 11 jahren und bring immer noch keinen gescheiten treter hin.

aber die oben genannten tricks sind eigentlich ganz einfach im vergleich zu dem abgef....en treter.

wenn ihr mich mal treter amchen seht lacht ihr euch tot


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (2. Mai 2003)

Was du fährst seit 11 Jahren.....>krass ist ja derbe lang man...ich fahr seid 3 Jahren und bin 16


----------



## mtb-trialer (3. Mai 2003)

video! 



(fahre seit 3 jahren und bin 15)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frufoor (3. Mai 2003)

Hmm also bei mir dürften es etwas über 2JAhre Trial sein, eher mehr..
Davor CC und so!

Können tu ich nich wirklich viel, da ich recht selten fahr, aber auf das was ich kann bin ich stolz, auch wenn es nich viel is...

Kommt auch auf den Spaß an und nich wie gut man is!
Und das coole find ich dran, egal ob "gut" oder "schlecht" hier verstehen sich eigentlich alle gut........  


-frufoor-


----------



## biker ben (3. Mai 2003)

ich fahre ca 2monate und schaffe nen sidehop auf ne parkbank. mehr ned.


----------



## tommytrialer (3. Mai 2003)

he henrik du bist ja ganz schön videogeil . und sag mal dem felix dem alten styler nen gruß.
bin eigentlich schon dabei ein kleines video zu machen. hab gestern angefangen zu filmen.
durch das lange fahren heißt nicht unbedingt das man gut fährt, denn um so älter man ist um so mehr kraft und um so einfacher gehts. nur von klein auf lernt man technik für technik.
für deine 3 jahre erfahrung robi und deine bisherige leistung biste richtig gut. du hats echt zukunft


----------



## saya-jin (3. Mai 2003)

stimmt aber echt, wenn de mit 15 oder noch früher anfängst bist du noch viel lernfähiger als wenn man so spät anfängt wie ich.
aber haubtsache man hat spaß daran und das habe ich


----------



## crazy-spy (3. Mai 2003)

Für euch wär nen Fallschirmsprung aus 4000m Höhe gut 
Jumped mit Bike ausm Flieger, macht eure Tricks wie oben beschrieben und macht nen manual-landíng mitm Fallschrim auf mutter erde


----------



## Hupe (3. Mai 2003)

Haaallo!

Also ich fahr auch seit 2 jahren und hmm keine ahnung ob ich jetzt gut bin oda schlecht..auf jeden fall hab ich mein spass dabei! Und das is ja das wichtigste   Ich find es kommt auch viel darauf an, mit was für leuten man fährt...so gute leute puschen ungemein! Also machts ma gut und fahrt schön weiter

*moep*   LArs


----------



## tingeltangeltill (3. Mai 2003)

ich bin jetzt Anfang des 2 Lehrjahres  und habe Spass daran.
Leider hab ich NOCH NIE mit anderen Leutz getrialt 
Das ist bescheuert, vorallem muss ich mich dann so motivieren um zu üben.

Ich hoffe ja, dass es irgendwann mit Stuggi klappt.


----------



## saya-jin (3. Mai 2003)

@ hupe 
ACHTERBAHN


----------



## Hupe (3. Mai 2003)

@Saya jin

AAAAAAAAAAchterbahn!!!!  viel Glück beim ABi, wenn wir uns net mehr sehn! Grüß ma maria....die kleene


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (4. Mai 2003)

@tommy naja hätte halt nicht gedacht das du das schon so ewig lange machst. Und das ist kein Trost für mich(trotzdem danke...



> für deine 3 jahre erfahrung robi und deine bisherige leistung biste richtig gut. du hats echt zukunft



>und ich sag mal so >wir sehen uns ja noch par mal bei der sdm und vieleicht kann ich ja endlich mal meine Leistungen umsetzen(weil ich denke das das noch nicht alles war).>Also schreib mich mal noch nicht ab.....(>was du eh schon hast)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (4. Mai 2003)

ey robi jetzt laber mal ned so ein müll. wisso soll ich dich abschreiben. ich habe höllisch respekt vor solchen leuten wie dir, die erst kurz trialen und schon so viel drauf haben. das ist echt lobenswert. hierbei auch noch auch enien gruß an citytrialer(felix h) der ist nämlich genauso ein trialgeiler.

und ich freue mich schon echt auf die mtb dm weil dieses jahr wirds echt hammerschwer weils bei den juniors echte konkurenz gibt. 
und außerdem bist du ein echt cooler typ was man von vielen anderen ned sagen kann. alleine schon mit dir sich zu unterhalten macht bock und ich hoffe wir können auch mal ungezwungen miteinander trialen ohne wettbewerbsdruck.

gruß thomas


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (4. Mai 2003)

Nagut hätte nicht gedacht da du so denkst, dachte eher du zählst mich als "Forumsdummquatscher"......

Aber mal davon abgesehen das ich nicht verstehe wie man 4.15h einen betrag im Forum schreiben kann, hab ich dich wohl falsch eingeschätzt.....


----------



## gonzo_trial (4. Mai 2003)

Hehe ich kann morgen auchmal um die Zeit nen Beitrag schreiben 

Entweder man ist noch wach oder ist gerade aufgestanden...


----------



## Angelo Berlin (4. Mai 2003)

Also ich fahr seit ca 8 Jahren und musste mir verdammt viel selbst beibringen, denn damals (gabs nochn Kaiser...) gabs kein Internet mit tollen Beschreibungen, Foren oder gar Videos! Es gab nur Hansis tolles Buch! Und da steht nicht mal n Wheelhop drin!

Naja deswegen fahr ich halt dementsprechend auch nur so lala...


----------



## tingeltangeltill (4. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Angelo Berlin _
> *Also ich fahr seit ca 8 Jahren und musste mir verdammt viel selbst beibringen, denn damals (gabs nochn Kaiser...) gabs kein Internet mit tollen Beschreibungen, Foren oder gar Videos! Es gab nur Hansis tolles Buch! Und da steht nicht mal n Wheelhop drin!
> 
> Naja deswegen fahr ich halt dementsprechend auch nur so lala... *



aber Spass dran hast  
und du hast Leutz zu diesem besonderen Sport "geführt"


----------



## tommytrialer (4. Mai 2003)

also robi
ich hatte von dir eigentlich von anfang an einen guten eindruck, schon von deinen posts konnte ich dich einschätzen und mein eindruck wurde durch unsere unterhaltungen in tübingen und saarbrücken nur bestätigt. kann das sein das du dich selbst etwas unter druck gesetzt hast, aufgrund deines ergebnisses in tübingen.
und ich hoffe wir können auch weiterhin ein gutes verhältnis haben.

generell gesehen geht es doch nicht darum wer der beste ist oder wer höher und weiter springen kann
meiner meinung nach ist es einfach geil sich gegenseitig zu puschen und miteinander spaß zu ahben. und solange ihr trialsport ausübt  lebt er auch weiter.

achso um 4:16 bin ich gard von ner party heimgekommen und konnte nicht schlafen, also dachte ich schreib mal noch ein post


----------



## Reini (4. Mai 2003)

jaja das -->


----------



## KAMIkazerider (5. Mai 2003)

also
ich fahre jetzt knappe 2 jahre und bin samstag meinen ersten wettkampf in "rot" gefahren.
am sonntag hab ich sogar meine erste 0 geschafft.
ich bin soqeit zufrieden obwohl ich auchschon 21 bin.

super lob an "mtb-trialer","levelboss" und "felix h"(weis den nickname nicht)
ihr habt nen super wettkampf gefahren.
hat echt spaß gemacht.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (5. Mai 2003)

@ Tommy >also das ist dann wohl genau mein Problem, da ich einen Wettkampf schon als den solchen betrachte und daher das für mich beste ergebnis im Vordergrund steht. >Und ich hab keine lust von vorn herein zu wissen das ich um die hinteren Plätze fahren zu müssen..... denn die letzten beiden Jahren war es schon schlimm genung da hab ich immer im Schatten von anderen gestanden und keiner hat mich beachtet... nun bin ich wenigstens mal bei rot angelangt (was ja bei uns die schwerste MTB klasse ist) >und war bei meinem ersten Wettkampf in Calbe voll zufrieden.......
Und ich traue mir auch gelb zu, jedoch hat ich nach dem verkackten wochenende die schnauze derartig voll vom Trial   

Ich könnte noch extra anfangen mich für meine Leistungen zu rechtfertigen, vonwegen bin gleich von Grün zu Gelb..... aber da hätt ichs einfach nicht fahren sollen... aber naja wollt halt auch mal zur Elite zählen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (5. Mai 2003)

spätestens bei der dm werden sich einige über dich wundern. da kann der hoffmann sagen was er will, du hast genauso chancen wie jeder andere nur deine erfahrung fehlt halt noch.
aber deine zeit wird kommen, wenn du weiter so trialst.


----------



## gonzo_trial (5. Mai 2003)

Sagtmal redet ihr euch jetzt gegenseitig schön 

Robi kann supergut Trialen das ist fakt! Ich hoff das er schnell nach oben kommt und das der Aramis endlichmal wieder aufholt...

Ronny


----------



## aramis (5. Mai 2003)

Genau!!! Das hoff ich auch.


----------



## tommytrialer (5. Mai 2003)

das will ich doch die ganze zeit sagen.
nur irgendwie haben der robi und ich immer  an uns vorbeigereded
naja egal ich freu mich shcon wirder mal mit euch allen zu trialen


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (5. Mai 2003)

Jeder hat nun mal eine unterschiedliche Auffassung von "gut Trialen"......
>für mich ist gut sein, mit den anderen in meiner klasse mithalten zu können und vieleicht auch mal wirklich den Respekt von denen zu bekommen,denn das baut mich auf...>und das geht nun mal nur wenn du übel was reißt und dinger machst wo die, die Ahnung haben auch mal sagen....> hey gut der hats schon drauf...

>jedoch löse ich diese Reaktionen nicht aus(bei den Leuten wo ich das gerne hätte)> daher bin ich stets unzufrieden mit mir... und nicht der Überzeugung gut zu fahren...
Denn wenn ich das machen würde hätte ich in Saarbrücken un vorallem in Tübingen mal was gerissen und nicht kläglich abgekackt...und ich bin es langsam leid mir für nichts und wieder nix den Arsch aufzureissen oder über meine Grenzen zu gehen(Risiko) um besser zu werden und am Ende reicht es wieder nicht....>darauf hab ich langsam keinen Bock mehr.


----------



## wøønde (5. Mai 2003)

Hm, wenn man mal angenommen die Trialerszene in 10 Teile teilt, bist du und noch paar mit sicherheit im obersten 10tel. 

Und wenn man nach so kurzer Zeit so krass in deinem Alter fahren kann, dann kann man auch von echtem Talent sprechen. 

Außerdem ist das ein wiederspruch in sich, du kannst nie begeisterung bei den Leuten auslösen, die besser fahren als du, denn die sagen dann nur "hm sinnlos, kannsch auch".

Also wirst du immer von den bewundert, die bissl unter deinem Niveau fahren. Außerdem sind da einige bei, die sind schon hornalt (mich eingeschloßen), die sagen sich hä, wie kann man in dem alter schon so krass fahren  (war dem seine nabelschnur ne fahrradkette? ) ..

Muss sagen bin stolz solche Trialer wie dich zu kennen.. und ich sage dir, in DD alleine sinds bestimmt ca 50Leutz(die wissen dass das Trial und nicht Trail heißt) die "wow" zu deinen, in deinen augen sinnlosen, aktionen sagen. 

Übe doch für deinen Skill, nicht für andere. Messen kannste dich mit dennen.. theoretisch müsstetst du mit deiner einstellung ziemlich weit kommen. 

Was soll ich sagen, es gibt immer Bessere! (aber wie sind die dahin gekommen? -> üben + talent + erfahrung).. das zweitere haste, das andere machste. 

Immer mit der Ruhe.. (können wir eigentlich mal eine Trialmotivationsthread auf machen, bräuchten bestimmt einige. Auch wenn das Wetter aussreichen sollte  )

bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (5. Mai 2003)

Also wenn ich mir die ganzen Koxxer anschaue oder Straube bzw. Hösel bin ich wenns gut kommt bei 4 bis 5 10tel >Jetzt mal ganz ganz optimistisch gesagt.

Und wo ich dir recht geben muss ist, dass die, die besser sind, natürlich sagen: gäähhhn kann ich auch aber gerade das ist der Punkt.> Man wird nun mal nicht beachtet wenn man nicht mit oben ist!!!! Beispiel: Wem würdest du eher zuschauen? >einem der  alles verkackt oder nem Pro der die Dinger nun mal reist?> klare Antwort oder....

Und das war bisher immer mein Antrieb..... denn immer wenn ich mich damit nicht abfinden wollte hinterher zu hängen hab ich mich vor Wut auf die Karre gezwungen und trainiert bis der Arzt kommt aber das kann es doch nicht sein, ständig nur mit Druck zu fahren..... und dauernt kommen wieder irgendwelche Leute die besser und besser sind...... viel besser.

Und mal davon abgesehen das du mich noch nie hast fahren sehen rate ich dir mal den wirklich krassen pros zuzuschauen damit du das mit den Zehnteln einschätzen kannst....

Bis morgen dann um 4 am Goldnen.... cu


----------



## wøønde (5. Mai 2003)

Na Ok dann eben oberes Viertel.

Hab dich nicht fahren sehen, das stimmt, aber schon einige Sachen gehört. 

Aber ist es nicht so, dass im Obersten Bereich der Höhen die gerissen werden, diese von den Pro's, sehr nah aneinander liegen? und es im oberen Bereich immer schwer ist noch ein wenig besser zu sein als die anderen.. (es gibt ja grenzen die von unserer Anatomie/Erdanziehungskraft vorgegeben werden) wobei man schon manchmal denk, dass selbst die aufgehoben sind. 

Das Lernen ist am Anfang "leicht" im gegensatz, wenns dann nur noch um Höhe, weniger um Technik geht. 
Es fehlt dir, wie schon jemand gesagt hat, nur die Erfahrung. 
Egal, jedenfalls passt das schon.. sei doch mal zufrieden mit dem was du kannst. Bins zwar auch nicht, is man ja nie .. naja egal.. 

Einfach fahren gehen und gut is wieder!


----------



## tommytrialer (5. Mai 2003)

ey man robi trialst du für dich oder für mich. sei doch nicht ganz so ehrgeizig. ehrgeiz ist gut zuviel ist aber schlecht. geh etwas offener an die sache ran, denn es gibt einige leute die aufgrund ihres ergeizes sich bei anderen schlecht machen. 
glaub mir du kannst was un du wirst das auch zeigen
das kann dir jeder bestätigen.
oder jungs?????????????
jetzt werde wir glaube mal das thema begraben oder


----------



## Trialmatze (5. Mai 2003)

Ich weiß auch net...für mich sieht das hier wie ne Diskusion über mitleidsuchende Leute aus! 

Robi...fass mal wieder Fuß! Die Leute, die dich haben fahren sehen, werden nicht unbedingt negativ über dich denken bezüglich deiner Leistung. Auch wenn man dich nur einmal gesehn hat, wo du abgekackt hast...dann war das einmal und nicht immer kann man den richtigen Tag erwischen.
Halt dich doch an Thomas. Die Erfahrung machts halt einfach und was willst du denn mehr... In deinem dritten Trialjahr fährst du Elite und in Calbe wurdest du sogar 2.....ich versteh dich net ganz! 
Mach dich net fertig und erhoffe dir net zuviel...das kann in die Hosen gehen und zudem wäre doch die Überraschung größer, wenn du dann doch was im vorderen Bereich reißt 
Ich kenne das, auch wenn ich auch nur seit 3 Jahren fahre und in Master unterwegs bin...das klingt für dich vielleicht blöd, aber wenn man sich zuviel vornimmt, dann kann das voll schiefgehen, wie Saarbrücken bei uns bewies, oder?? Mir war es zum Schluss peinlich, was ich da abgezogen habe 
Nee...ohne scheiß, du brauchst keine Aufmunterungen sondern nen Arschtritt 
Trainiere hart oder härter, wie du es für richtig hälst...dann sammle so viele Erfahrungen, wie nur geht und dein Durchbruch lässt nicht mehr lang auf sich warten. Trübsal blasen ist hier alles andere als hilfreich...komm schon...Keep on hopping 
So haben wir uns immer aufgepunscht  
Glaub an dich und scheiß auf das, was andere sagen...was bringt dir denn das??
Also beginne die Saison 2003 optimistischer und nimm dir für die DM net zu viel vor, denn wie gesagt, die Überraschung wäre größer, wenn du dort was reißt! 
Ach ja...und setzte deine Leistung bitte ins Verhältnis, wenn du dich mit Pros vergleichst 

CU,
Matze


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (5. Mai 2003)

Naja klar trial ich für mich (das ganze war eh allgemein bezogen)und nicht für dich aber ich will halt auch mal im Gleichen Atemzug mit Seeb Hopfe;dir oder von miraus auch dem Seb. Hoffmann genannt werden.....

Ach wie auch immer ist ja nicht euer Problem aber Trotzdem danke für die Beiträge.....

>Ich hatte ja schon in Leipzig mitn ARA drüber geredet und mal sehen was ich nun mache....


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (5. Mai 2003)

@ Matze ..... mit Calbe alles gut und schön aber du musst auch sehen das Der Martin;Uwe;Hertel nicht da waren> mach für mich den 5.Platz hinter denen.Also Calbe sagt garnix erst Kitzscher wird zeigen wo ich steh..... und im 3. Jahr in Elite "starten" kann jeder aber der Erfolg machts...... aber egal lassen wir das jetzt sind hier ja nicht in ner Psychostunde fürn Robi C.....

> ach ja und der vergleich zu den PROS muss gezogen werden da es in jeder Klasse ein direkter Vergleich ist und das Ergebnis das bild aus macht... und auf dem zettel kommt es nicht drauf an wie lang du schon fährst sonder hinter welcher Zahl dein Name steht...


----------



## tommytrialer (5. Mai 2003)

doch da wird drauf geachtet wie lange du trialst. deine leistung wird vom bdr viel höher eingeschätzt wenn du kurz trialst und gut fährst als wenn du nach  10jahren trial endlich mal vizedm oder so wirst. ab juni diesen jahres werden auch einge leute mehr deinen namen kennen.
achgott matze die email die schreib ich jetzt auch noch


----------



## Sanitoeter (20. Februar 2004)

Ich bin 7 und fahre seit 3 - und ich meine auch 3 - Monaten 20" Monty...

Und ich kann schon ziemlich viel damit.. muss nur noch hohe Hops lernen! 
Ichs chaff es jetzt inzwischen auf 4 Paletten middm Hinterrad.... (also rauf)..

Vorher bin ich dirt... na ja.. oder halt dual slalom gefahren.. denn habbich da den Sattel abgesägt und hab angefangen damit irgendwo raufzukommen!

Scheiß MTB.. naja.. Geschmacksache.....

Auf jeden fall!

Wer bremst, der verliert! Wer nicht trinkt, der ist dumm! Und wer nicht trialt, dem ist nicht zu helfen!


----------



## Sanitoeter (20. Februar 2004)

ich meinte [email protected] oben


----------



## Uzzplansche (20. Februar 2004)

also robi ich finds echt krass wie du trialst wen ich mir so überlege das du 3 jahre trialst.ich bin jetz bei 2 jahren angekomm und hab schon mal 7 paletten seitlich und mit latschen geschaft aber im wettkampf bin ich ne niete.wenn ich an meinen ersten wettkampf letztes jahr denke dann hab ich gleich kein bock mehr auf trial ich hät nicht gedacht das ich sooo schlecht bin.bin zwar gleich grün gefahren was bestimmt auch ein fehler war aber is ja auch egal.jedenfals find ich du trialst gut und wenn du sagts du warst nur gut weil uwe nich da war und so dann sag ich nur übereleg mal bitte wie lang der schon trialt.
also mach weiter so

martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (20. Februar 2004)

Genau das will der Robi doch hören. Außerdem sinds schon vier Jahre. Da hab ich ein Auge drauf...


----------



## Terrorist (20. Februar 2004)




----------



## KAMIkazerider (20. Februar 2004)

der threat is auch schon fast nen jahr alt


----------



## N3X (20. Februar 2004)

Na wenn ihr den schon mal wieder ausgrabt....

Fahre jetzt evtl nen halbes Jahr und es geht so naja....

Hab zum Glück den Bommel mit dem ich hin und wieder trialen kann...
Wir sind so ziemlich gleich gut was einerseits ganz i.O. weil man Motivation kriegt aber andererseits bissel doof weil man sich halt nur selten was abschauen kann....

EGAL

TRIAL IS GAIL!!!


----------

